# primer/surfacer



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Was considering using a primer/surfacer for the first time and wondering what your opinions were on the various brands.

USG-- TUFF-HIDE
Magnum-- LevelCoat
SW-- Builder's Solution

Haven't gotten pricing for the Magnum yet, but the USG product is a bit pricey. I heard a lot of talk about it being just a bit more expensive than primer. I was just quoted a price of $57 for a pail of Tuff-Hide. That is about what a good primer costs, but the coverage is not even in the same ballpark.

Primer = ~400fpg
Tuff-Hide = ~125fpg

This house calls for smooth walls/ceilings and can absorb the extra $600, but not sure I could routinely justify the upcharge.

The Builder's Solution was quoted at about $70 a pail, but claims the regular 400fpg coverage. I don't hear it talked about much and with such a thin coverage I'm assuming it doesn't do the job all that well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

BS and TH are both great products but you still have to be a good finisher...


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you mean that the finish underneath the surfacer still needs to be good? I understand that you still need a good level 4 finish before applying the surfacer, but I thought the surfacer was just a simple spray application and go ahead and paint. Are you suggesting that more finishing is necessary while applying the surfacer?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Cache said:


> Do you mean that the finish underneath the surfacer still needs to be good? I understand that you still need a good level 4 finish before applying the surfacer, but I thought the surfacer was just a simple spray application and go ahead and paint. Are you suggesting that more finishing is necessary while applying the surfacer?


Your right, just do a good clean level four finish and wet sponge any and all spots were you roughed up the paper when you sanded. Better yet, just take a pail of water and one of those wringer mops and mop along all your edges. This will remove a lot of dust and lay back down any paper you roughed up. You can take this advice and use it or stick it in your pipe and smoke it, it's up to you.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not a good enough finisher to even do a good level 4 without about 6 coats of mud and a grip load of sanding, but my drywaller is really good.  The problem is that it seems that these surfacers are falling between trades. Most drywallers don't have the equipment to spray them. The painters consider it to be part of the drywall so none of them have much experience with it.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> BS and TH are both great products but you still have to be a good finisher...


Your right Brocktologist, you still need to have your walls finished good, we've been using builders solution now steady for over the past year, it is a very good product and sprays out real easy just a light sand after and your done. I recently tried the C.G.C. product, if your looking for a high build product this is the one, just watch your air pressure to much and it sags, but the end result, I think is much better than BS. either way there both good, they both eliminate flashing.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Does BUilder's Solution really have a coverage of 400fpg? What is the C.G.C. product you're referring to?


----------

